# How Dogs Drink Water



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

My son showed me this today.
I did not know this is how they drink water.

I never knew dogs like...cupped their tongue underneath...I always thought they just licked the water.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well that dog is a very 'neat' drinker,,masi is a slob, it usually drools out of her mouth as she leaves the bowl, and then there are puddles around the water bowl as well


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Wish they all drank that neat!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cluemanti said:


> Wish they all drank that neat!


 
i agree! 

thats pretty interesting. guess we really do learn something new every day!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Huh, I always thought they cupped their tongue up - that's really neat!

Madix mostly likes to snorkle around in his water bowl, and half of what he laps out, shoots out the bottom of his mouth before he swallows...maye I should show him this video haha


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

FG167 said:


> Huh, I always thought they cupped their tongue up - that's really neat!


me too. It seems so bizarre that way!


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

that was awsome i usd to wath my cats drink water and Nimrodel too it is fun


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

That is really cool! I never knew that  I also thought that cupped their tongues upwards and not even close to like that.


----------

